# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Настольные игры

## ираник

Продам настольные игры из СССР  б/у  все в хорошем состоянии, полные комплекты 0975195809 или 0938515861.


1 Магнитные шахматы и т.д. 150 гр.
2 Магнитные нарды и т.д.     150 гр.
3 Шахматы 100 гр.
4 Эрудит 150 гр.
5 Морской бой (два разных набора) по 100 гр.
6 Домино 50гр.
7 Тетрис 50 гр.

----------


## ираник

Продам шахматы СССР 40*40см. У одной пешки отбита верхушка 290гр.
И шахматы 20*20 см -100гр. 0975195809 или 0938515861

----------


## ираник

морской бой фото 6 продан
домино  продано

----------


## ираник

ап

----------


## yuvik

Куплю эрудит за 80 грн.

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

4 Эрудит продан

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

Тетрис продан

Котовского ( Таирово - Черемушки - Центр передвигаются по договоренности ).

----------


## ираник

Котовского ( Таирово - Черемушки - Центр передвигаются по договоренности ).

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

gh

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

продам

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

пр

----------


## ираник

Осталось фото 1,2,3,4,5

----------

